

Google HTTP Load Balancing Now Open for Preview - Sami_Lehtinen
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/09/http-load-balancing-now-open-for-preview.html

======
justinsb
This sounds like it is using anycast routing ("single global IP address"). Can
anyone confirm? If so, I think that's awesome; I don't know of anyone else
offering that as a service. Presumably this also lays the groundwork for
offering SSL more cheaply (as it is one IP per app, not one IP per app *
endpoint)

